# Gremlin Juice White Gremlin



## rogue zombie

Wow... and they just keep coming. Gremlin Juice has released another actual recipe of theirs:

White Gremlin

10% Vanilla Cupcake - TPA
8% Strawberry (Ripe) - TPA
2% White Chocolate - FW

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/416h0p/another_gremlin_juice_recipe/


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

rogue zombie said:


> Wow... and they just keep coming. Gremlin Juice has released another actual recipe of theirs:
> 
> White Gremlin
> 
> 10% Vanilla Cupcake - TPA
> 8% Strawberry (Ripe) - TPA
> 2% White Chocolate - FW
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/416h0p/another_gremlin_juice_recipe/
> 
> Edit: ag could a mod please add 'White' to the title.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


@rogue zombie you can edit the thread title yourself by clicking on the thread tools just below the thread title on the right and use the edit title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> @rogue zombie you can edit the thread title yourself by clicking on the thread tools just below the thread title on the right and use the edit title.


Oh, right, thank you 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seanc

And Another
New Gremlin Juice flavor Recipe - Pegasus (self.DIY_eJuice)

submitted 1 day ago by gremlinjuice

Hi all, so, this is the beginning of an experiment to see what happens. We just released a brand new flavor on Gremlin Juice called Pegasus. I have always suspected that giving out the recipe for a juice flavor would not impact sales at all. The way I see it, those that buy juice rarely make their own, and people that make their own rarely buy it.

So... if you want it pre-made, you can purchase this over at gremlinjuice.com - other wise, here is the recipe...

_Pegasus_

Cinnamon Danish - CAP - 9%

Biscuit - INW - 4%

White Gremlin Mix - GJ - 4% (Substitute for TPA Vanilla Cupcake)

Apple Pie V1 - CAP - 3%

This does total 20% flavoring.

Sorry if I formatted wrong, I'm not used to posting recipes, but I'm thinking that this may be one of many to come. We shall see!

BTW, White Gremlin isn't as simple as Vanilla Cupcake, but honestly, I think it would be close enough if you didn't want to buy the mix from us, I think you'll be just fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Seanc said:


> And Another
> New Gremlin Juice flavor Recipe - Pegasus (self.DIY_eJuice)
> 
> submitted 1 day ago by gremlinjuice
> 
> Hi all, so, this is the beginning of an experiment to see what happens. We just released a brand new flavor on Gremlin Juice called Pegasus. I have always suspected that giving out the recipe for a juice flavor would not impact sales at all. The way I see it, those that buy juice rarely make their own, and people that make their own rarely buy it.
> 
> So... if you want it pre-made, you can purchase this over at gremlinjuice.com - other wise, here is the recipe...
> 
> _Pegasus_
> 
> Cinnamon Danish - CAP - 9%
> 
> Biscuit - INW - 4%
> 
> White Gremlin Mix - GJ - 4% (Substitute for TPA Vanilla Cupcake)
> 
> Apple Pie V1 - CAP - 3%
> 
> This does total 20% flavoring.
> 
> Sorry if I formatted wrong, I'm not used to posting recipes, but I'm thinking that this may be one of many to come. We shall see!
> 
> BTW, White Gremlin isn't as simple as Vanilla Cupcake, but honestly, I think it would be close enough if you didn't want to buy the mix from us, I think you'll be just fine.



Sounds awesome, thank you.

The flavouring looks, as usual, a little high for me. I cut down their Thrashberry recipe by 25%, and its pure bliss.


----------



## rogue zombie

And just a point - for White Gremlin, I think if you mix TFA Cupcake with FW Yellow cake, it will be awesome!

The thing with recipes, be it clones or real ones, you can use them as reference - to learn. If you feel a small change here and there may suit your taste, then do it. 

This is why I am so grateful for a "pro's" recipe, or the clone ones available. For the fact that you could find something you wouldn't have come up with yourself. I mean I would never have thought of Cupcake, Strawberry and White chocolate... yet it sounds stunning.


----------

